
Research guide for convolutional neural nets - austin_kodra
https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/a-research-guide-to-convolution-neural-networks-a4589b6ca9bd
======
p1esk
This is convnets 101, not covering any recent advances. Something as common
and useful as depthwise separable convolutions is not even mentioned. So a
better title would be "History of convnets: 2012-2015".

